# Vintage Omega Or Old Fake?



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Afnoon all,

Any ideas on what I have here? It was passed on to my auntie by a deceased friend. It's a runner but is it real?

The lettering on the dial looks a bit suspect to my untrained eye but the stamp on the back seems more authentic: "OMEGA WATCH CO." in the triangle and then "FAB.SUISSE SWISS MADE" underneath it and then "18K 0750" in the box under that with markings either side. Then there's a number "162X3" and then a flowing "Seamaster" is engraved under that. The crown is unsigned.

Is the back on the wrong way round? I certainly am having trouble removing it!

Is this a real Omega, quite old, or just an old fake? Sorry about the photos, best I could do.

cheers fellas!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Goodness, that's seen some wear in it's lifetime, that's for sure. I can't help with authentication, but I like it, something special about a watch that's been worn as much - and maybe still going strong is a plus towards it being a real Meggy :yes:

Frankly, I'd wear it whether it's real or not, it deserves it!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Looks to be fake.

Later,

William


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Looks bang on from the dial, but the back is a bit of an oddment.

The triangle with all the bumf about Swiss made etc, and hallmark which are usually on the inside of the case, are on the outside...

Not to say that means its fake. The vast majority of copies made back then have fallen to bits by now, while the real thing (with a little tlc) are still going strong!

The only giveaway will be to pop that back off and see what the movement and serial number tells you!

Mel is right, wear it with pride for a few months then sell it to me when I'm allowed my bank account back!!! :thumbsup:

EDIT: is it just me or does the text look wrong? Wobbly/ill fitting?

Looks a bit like the one they had on the antiques road trip a few weeks ago!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It has came up before about the stamping being on the outside of the caseback, and that watch was a fake. It appears to be gold plate, which is wrong. The lettering on the dial seems incorrect to me as well.

Later,

William


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty certain thats a fake, the sub seconds hand and the omega logo on the back give it away...suprised it doesn't have antimagnetic on the dial. I guess the movement's a cheap swiss hand wind. It's not an ugly watch, wear it 

EDIT, having done some research it seems that some 60's omega's did have sub seconds hands with the 4 lines on the dial, so there is a chance this could be real!


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

My heart says nice, but my head says fake, fake, fake!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I have no expertise, but I noticed the following in addition to what's said.... The 6 looks to be an upside down 9. The omega character on the dial looks a bit crooked, that could be age, but it is also rather indistinct. The Omega text on the dial seems a little hand drawn.

Again, I'm not an expert in these, so it could be they all look like that.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm surprised at some of the comments here. It does not look bang on from the dial, it's terrible. Should have gone to Specsavers :umnik2:

See my last post on these (it wasn't long ago) - pure 100% fake.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I've got to agree with the above - the watch is a fake and not a very good one at that.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I know for sure that it's a fake as I have one identical :blush2: (but in much better condition), thought I had a bargain when I bought it years ago :lol:

John


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

100% fake


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for your comments fellas. I can't get the back off myself so will give you an update when I get round to taking it to someone who can!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

GASHEAD said:


> Thanks for your comments fellas. I can't get the back off myself so will give you an update when I get round to taking it to someone who can!


It will certainly be interesting to see the movement

cheers

Andy


----------



## trevr (Feb 10, 2009)

From the photo, it looks like the caseback has had the original caseback sliced off and lapped / braised on top of or into a replacement one. It might have been done for sentimental purposes???

It's very weird, the face is quite lovely though.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

bentleyT1 said:


> 100% fake


could it be replated?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Agree ... a poor fake


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

JoT said:


> Agree ... a poor fake


Agree,the dial does look almost hand written , it would be intersdting to see the movement though ?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> bentleyT1 said:
> 
> 
> > 100% fake
> ...


lol.........................


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> bentleyT1 said:
> 
> 
> > 100% fake
> ...


Yes, why fancy it for your collection do you ! ha ha


----------

